# New from Texas. Divorce nearly final



## RedManTexas (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello all. My name is Shawn, I am 39 and coming out of a 15 year marriage. My STBX was emotionally abusive from the get go of our relationship, but I was to young and naive to see it for what it was. I was introduce to this website from a facebook group I am with. I am currently reading "No more Mr. Nice Guy" and "Dead Beadroom Fix". I have also been learning a lot about how much men are just simply clueless when it comes to relationships with the opposite sex. I am including myself in this category. Emotional Abuse aside, I can see my faults in the downfall of my marriage. The biggest being that I "Went along to get along". This is a deadly mentality. OK, so I'm getting off topic, I suppose. Me and my STBX have three children together and they are all far entrenched into the abuse also. Hope that is not TMI for an opener thread.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

You may want to contact the mod's about changing your user name. And welcome


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Would love to hear more! *


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> You may want to contact the mod's about changing your user name. And welcome


Welcome!

And you will need to pm @EleGirl who has admin rights on the site and can help you change your user name for a more anonymous one.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I just moved your thread to the Going Through Divorce section.


----------

